# Western Flyer Strato Flyer headlight and tail light



## ThorH (Oct 20, 2019)

Picking up this Western Flyer Strato Flyer this week.  It’s missing the headlight. (Top photo). I need the tail light also!

Anyone have a headlight like the bottom photos?


----------



## Terrencemorrison4parts (Oct 22, 2019)

Hey sir I've got a western flyer headlight 
It might not be the one you seek but it's a vintage and still working 



Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThorH (Oct 28, 2019)

Terrencemorrison4parts said:


> Hey sir I've got a western flyer headlight
> It might not be the one you seek but it's a vintage and still working View attachment 1083290
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk





I am looking for the specific one in the pics.  Thank you though.



Looking for the tail light also!!!


----------



## ThorH (Nov 11, 2019)

I need the tail light also!!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 12, 2019)

You're looking for a rare tanklight piece.
Good luck on the search.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefty20 (Jul 7, 2021)

Came across post while looking up info for bike I just bought .. you find one?


----------

